# Wasserflöhe züchten - wer macht dies bzw. hat Erfahrung damit?



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

da ich viel über die positiven "Eigenschaften" von Wasserflöhen gelesen habe überlege ich sie selber "anzusetzen" und zu züchten.
Dachte da an ein 20-40 Liter Becken / Behältnis.
Die "Ansätze" kann man für wenige Euro online bestellen.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe hält sich er Aufwand in Grenzen...ab- und zu Teichwasser zugeben und evtl. füttern mit Hefe oder Algenwasser.
Ziel ist, dass ich peu a peu die Wasserflöhe in den Teich gebe, wo Sie zum einen das organische Material verwerten und zum anderen vielleicht als Lebendfutter herhalten.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob die nicht ruckzug auf dem CSII landen oder von der UV gegrillt werden...
"nutzt" die jemand "aktiv" von Euch?

Gruß bastian


----------



## maarkus (29. Apr. 2014)

Wasserflöhe sind auf jeden Fall klasse. Abe wie du schon schreibst, auch sehr beliebt bei Fischen. Dann wird deren Fleisch auch so schön rosa und schmeckt richtig gut 
Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch anfangen, welche zu züchten. Mit Sicherheit positiv für den Teich, aber auch ruck zuck im Bauch der Fische. Wenn sie genug Rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben, könnte es auch klappen, diese im Teich zu behalten. Wird bei Fischbesatz aber schwer.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

manchmal macht unsere Suchfunktion richtig Sinn - wenn man sie benutzt.  Das meiste ist schon mal da gewesen:
Lebendfutter Wasserflöhe selber züchten | Seite 2


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2014)

Ja mache ich.....nur scheint dieses Jahr eher eine __ Rückenschwimmer Zucht darraus zu werden.....bis auf diie paar in den innen Pötten scheinen die Mengen aus dem letzten Jahr unter den Rückenschwimmern und den Eintagsfliegenlarven aufgeteilt worden zu sein. Nach dem Winnter hatte ich noch ein paar in dem Flachbereich. Derzeit sehe ich dort nur noch Rückenschwimmer , Wasserkäfer, Eintagsfliegenlarven und Wasserasseln.
Werde mal schaun ob es da wieder ruhiger wird mit dem Leben. Letztes Jahr habe ich da immer einige für die die Aquarien abschöpfen können.....tja, da war der Teich noch frisch und mit wenig Leben.




Tinky schrieb:


> Die "Ansätze" kann man für wenige Euro online bestellen.


Vergiss die Bestellung. Jeder bessere Zooladen hat da immer mal welche für die Zierfischhalter. Kosten da ohne Porto 1,5 - 2,5 Euro. Einfach mal fragen. Sind zumeist in der Kühlung. Wenn in deinem Miniteich noch nicht zu viel Räuber sind, sollte der ausreichen zur Zucht auch ohne Zufütterung.


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

So jetzt ist meine "Zucht" seit ca. 10 Tagen im Gange.
Habe 3 Wasserschnecken dazugegeben, die auch schon 3 Eigelage an die Wand des Eimers hinterlassen haben.
Füttere gaaaanz wenig mit Hefe...es sind zig MiniMini kleine Wasserflöhe dazugekommen...wie ein weißlich- durchsichtiger Sandkorn oder kleiner.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Anzahl der "großen" roten Flöhe stark rückläufig ist...ist das "normal"? Wie lange lebt so ein Wasserfloh bzw. wie lange braucht der nachwuchs um "groß" zu werden?
Ich gebe täglich ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 frisches Teichwasser im Tausch hinzu...
MFG


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2014)

Mag sein das die Alten die Umstellung nicht so vertragen haben. Meine das die fast einige Monate leben. Mache ein Paar deiner Algen unten rein. Dann wird durch die etwas Sauerstoff produziert. Die __ Schnecken fressen die möglicherweise auch. Behälter sollte eher Flach als Hoch sein. Hatte die ne Zeit lang immer in so einer Wanne in der Sonne stehen.....da habe ich nie gefüttert. Im Teich sind wohl jetzt bei mir alle weg, bzw. nicht mehr zu finden. Passe auf das du dir keine Fressfeinde einschlebst in den Behälter bei mir hat mal ne Eintagsfliegenlarve fast meinen Erhaltungszuchtbehälter geleert. Bis ich Sie gesehen habe. Das Glas steht unter einem Dachfenster in einer Schmuddelecke. Da sind immer einige drin.....schätze mal seid 3-4 Jahren. Schnecken muss ich mal wieder ein paar rein setzen und die Algen zupfen.


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Upps das kann sein! Da schwimmen noch weitere...größere Tierchen herum! Muss ich mal beobachten und ggfs. rausholen! Habe auch __ egel im Behälter.
Schön auf jeden Fall: schneckenlaich En Masse


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Upps das kann sein! Da schwimmen noch weitere...größere Tierchen herum! Muss ich mal beobachten und ggfs. rausholen! Habe auch __ egel im Behälter.


 Egel sind egal, Fressen wie __ Schnecken nur die abgestorbenen, weiße Mückenlarven sollten nur die Kleinen schaffen. __ Rückenschwimmer fressen wo alle größen. Libellenlarfen je nach größe wohl auch.


----------



## derseeberger (8. Mai 2014)

die wachsen bei mir im Teich von alleine on mass ich kescher immer ab für die Flachzone .Da freuen sich die Babykoi nichts geht über natürliche Nahrung


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2014)

Also wenn Du da immer Frischwasser rein machst wird das auch nichts.
Ich züchte die Flöhe im Regenfass. Um so dreckiger die Brühe ist umso besser vermehren sie sich.
Wenn Dein Wasser recht sauber ist, dann mach es mit ordentlich Hefe dreckig, schön weiß ... dadurch vermehren sich die Flöhe wie verrückt.
Und wenn das Wasser wieder sauber ist, dann kannste "ernten"  Aber lass immer welche drin ...
Ich nehme für mein 300l Fass immer 1 Päckchen Trockenhefe. Im Messbecher mit lauwarmen Wasser auflösen und dann rinn ins Fass.
Hält maximal 1 Woche, dann ist das Wasser wieder klar und ich muß neue Hefe zugeben.

Mandy


----------



## lollo (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Wasserflohvermehrer,

beim Ansetzen der Zucht habe ich dieses Jahr Probleme. Meine Anzuchtflöhe, die ich im Tierbedarfhandel bezogen habe, sind dieses Jahr eine rote Sorte, hatte ich eigentlich bisher nie, waren sonst immer hell fast durchsichtig. Ob es daran liegt, . Werde mir mal  woanders welche besorgen.

Gefüttert werden sie bei mir täglich, mit der Hefe aus dem Kühlregal (Würfel 15 Cent), die Menge einer Rosinengröße aufgelöst in einem Schnapsglas.
Der Ertrag war die letzten Jahre immer erfolgreich. Sie befinden sich in einer Tonne, die auch etwas Sonne ab bekommt, und Wasser fülle ich ab und an aus dem Teich nach, wenn dann mal Algenrasen an die Oberfläche kommt, Schwebealgen mögen sie auch gerne.


----------



## wp-3d (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lollo,

ob grün oder rot, es ist die gleiche Art, in grüner Algensuppe sind meine Flöhe rot,
in der Wassertonne draußen sind sie hellgrün.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2014)

Wieso kaufst Du welche zur Anzucht?
In meinem Regenfass (es stand über den Winter übrigens leer) haben sich die Wasserflöhe von selbst angesiedelt.
Hab es im März mit dem ollen grünen wasser aus dem Pool gefüllt und gewartet. 2 Wochen später waren die ersten Wasserflöhe da gewesen.
Mittlerweile verhelfe ich ihnen lediglich zur Vermehrung ... aber gekommen sind die von selbst.

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> In meinem Regenfass (es stand über den Winter übrigens leer) haben sich die Wasserflöhe von selbst angesiedelt.
> 
> Mandy



Und nutzt Du das Wasser aus dem Fass zum Gießen? Im Gegensatz zu Mückenlarven, die meiner Beobachtung nach ruckzuck "abtauchen" wenn ich Wasser aus dem Fass entnehmen möchte schwimmen die Flöhe doch überall herum...will die ja nicht ins Beet schütten...oder kippst Du das Gießwasser erst durch einen feinen Kescher z.B. um die Tierchen für den Teich "Nutzen" zu können?

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2014)

Nein.
Seit ich die Wasserflöhe an meine Fische verfütter, dient das Regenfass ausschließlich der Flohzucht.
Sogar das Fallrohr von der Dachrinne der Terrassenüberdachung hab ich weggedreht, damit das Fass bei Regen nicht überläuft.
Da würde es mir doch meine wertvollen Flöhe wegspülen 
Zum Gießen hab ich eine Zisterne ... oder ich nehme Leitungswasser. Hab ja nen Gartenwasserzähler, da kann man das schon mal machen.

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> In meinem Regenfass (es stand über den Winter übrigens leer) haben sich die Wasserflöhe von selbst angesiedelt.


 Von selbst kommen die nicht.....die Wasserflöhe bilden aber Wintereier welche trocken am Grund oder an den Wänden überwintern können.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....die Wasserflöhe bilden aber Wintereier welche trocken am Grund oder an den Wänden überwintern können.


 
Okay, das wußte ich nicht. Danke für die Info.
Dann werden wohl einige am Rand überlebt haben, denn eigentlich hatte ich das Fass vorm Winter ausgespült.
Is ja auch egal ... 

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2014)

Diese Dauereier sind schon was Besonderes. Im Wiki findeste einen Bericht in welchem steht das im Labor aus 40 Jahre altem Sediment des Bodensee noch wieder Daphnien geschlüpft sind. Aus einem Ei kann unter günstigen Bedingungen wieder eine ganze Truppe werden. Würde aber troz allem deine Regentonne nicht so gründlich sauber machen


----------



## lollo (10. Mai 2014)

wp-3d schrieb:


> ob grün oder rot, es ist die gleiche Art,


Hallo Werner,

nehme an, sie wurden mit Tierblut gefüttert, denn in der Branche wird ja alles zu Tierfutter verarbeitet.  Nur rote sind mir bisher noch nicht unter gekommen.



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst Du welche zur Anzucht?



Hallo Mandy,

meine Tonne steht gesäubert übern Winter trocken in der Garage, ich hatte da noch nie das Glück, dass sie von alleine kamen. 
Da hole ich mir für 1,4 € einen Schlauch mit Flöhen, und los gehts. Nur mit den roten hat es dieses mal am Anfang nicht geklappt,
wahrscheinlich waren sie Blut gewohnt, und kannten meine Hefe nicht.  Mückenlarven dagegen gibts schon zu genüge.


----------



## wp-3d (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Lollo,

meine werden nicht mit Blut gefüttert, es waren auch die vorher hellgrün aus den Wassertonnen.


----------



## lollo (10. Mai 2014)

wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Lollo,meine werden nicht mit Blut gefüttert,



Hallo Werner,
ich meine auch nicht deine, sondern die, die ich gekauft habe. Ich kenne sie auch nicht als rot,  wenn ich sie mit mit denen vergleiche, die ich bisher in meinem Leben gekauft, oder selbst getümpelt habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2014)

Ich meine das die Farbe ein bisschen mit dem Futterangebot  und mit der Sonnenbestrahlung, welche die abbekommen, zusammenhängt. Im Winter eher durchscheinend, werden meine Tiere im Sommert eher rot. Weiterhin gibt es einige Sorten der Wasserflöhe. Die Flöhe welche ich früher getülpelt habe wurden größer als die, welche ich später im Zooladen kaufte. Da ich zumeist Zierfische damit Füttere sind mir die kleinen Sorten lieber. Wer eher an Wasserreinigung denkt, sollte wohl große heimische Sorten halten, da diese nicht so leicht von kleinen Larven überwältigt werden können.


----------



## Meckes64 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo! Heute habe ich endlich Wasserflöhe erstanden... Das war gar nicht so einfach. Wir haben hier in der Umgebung 10 Zoohandlungen. Keiner hatte Flöhe. Feuerlöschteiche ohne Fische gibt's anscheinend auch nicht mehr. (überall sind Goldfische drin... Bestimmt hat seine jemand ausgesetzt...) 
Da sind se nun 
    
Habe aber auch nur die roten Flöhe bekommen. 180ml für 0,89 Euro. Hoffendlich
wird 's was. Gefüttert hab ich sie schon, die Hefe scheint denen auch gut zu schmecken
. Weißt jemand wie alt Wasserflöhe eigentlich werden?


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Mai 2014)

Nach meiner Erfahrung mehere Monate, ist aber nicht leicht einen Wasserfloh von der Jugend bis zum Alter abzuschätzen. Dann Häuten die sich auch noch, so das man Häute auch als abgestorbene verkennen kann. In der Literatur steht was von bis zu 3 Monaten. Je mehr Futter, desto kürzer ist die Lebenserwartung. Aber auch die Vermehrung ist schneller. Gib unmengen an Arten in Deutschland, bis zu 6mm größe.


----------



## Meckes64 (13. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn man dann zum füttern erntet erwischt man ja nicht nur die alten Flöhe, die raus müssen. Machen die nach dem absterben nicht das Wasser schlecht? Ich überlege nämlich, wie ich die Kumpels in Zukunft halte ( wenn's was wird). Im Moment sitzen sie in einem 10l Eimer. Soll ich lieber ein Fass nehmen, wo unten ein Ablauf drin ist? Wegen der Flohleichen.  Bin noch neu hier und hab überhaupt keine Ahnung... Schäm...


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir nun eine "Aufbewahrungsbox" aus durchsichtigem Plastik im Baumarkt geholt für 6,99€.
Die steht nun quasi als "mini-Aquarium" auf der Terasse. Habe ca. 5 cm Sand eingefüllt und gleich noch __ Wasserpest und andere Unterwasserpflanzen eingebracht.
Dazu 4 große Wasserschnecken. Ursprünglich hatte ich auch mal "rote" Flöhe gekauft...davon sind nur noch wenige auszumachen...dafür aber zig kleine weiße Exemplare.
Ich lasse das Ding mal stehen und beobachte die Entwicklung. bislang hat sich die Population eher verkleinert.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Habe ca. 5 cm Sand eingefüllt und gleich noch __ Wasserpest und andere Unterwasserpflanzen eingebracht.
> Dazu 4 große Wasserschnecken. .. bislang hat sich die Population eher verkleinert.


 
Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Wasserflöhe sind keine Fische die klares Wasser brauchen, die verhungern in klarem Wasser.
__ Schnecken und Wasserpest sind doch Nährstoffkonkurrenten.
Die Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser die gelösten Nährstoffe, so können sich keine Schwebealgen bilden. Und die Schnecken fressen jeglichen Ansatz von Algenbelag weg ...
Du mußt Dich schon entscheiden. Entweder ein "Aquarium" oder "Wasserflohzucht".
Beides geht nicht!

Raus mit dem sand und dem Gemüse ... Teichwasser rein, Hefe rein. Das muß ne ordentlich Brühe sein. Und wenns anfängt zu müffeln, na da fühlen sich die Flöhe so richtig wohl.

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tinky, 
an statt nährstoffarmen Sand nimm Gartenerde, 
das bringt bei Sonnenlicht eine Algenblüte und ist die erste Nahrungsgrundlage für die Wasserflöhe.


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2014)

Hi!
Also das ist schwarzer "Gartensand" aus dem Beet.
Hatte gemeint gelesen zu haben, dass die Flöhe auf den Schneckenkot abfahren.
Hefe kippe ich auch dazu.
Stimmt,dass die Pflanzen Nährstoffkonkurrenten sind war mir nicht so klar.Hatte die Hoffnung durch das durchsichtige Material der Box und dem Teichwasser sowie Standort in der Sonne bilden sich ausreichend Algen.
In den ersten Tagen habe ich gar den Matsch aus dem CS II da hineingeworfen....aber stimmt wohl - sie __ Wasserpest tritt heute den Rückweg in den Teich an!


----------



## Tinky (13. Mai 2014)

Ob es sinnvoll ist ewtas "Dünger"...also ganz wenig ...einzubringen um das Algenwachstum zu provozieren?
Gibt ja so flüssigen Blumendünger...oder kille ich damit das Leben?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Mai 2014)

Meckes64 schrieb:


> Soll ich lieber ein Fass nehmen, wo unten ein Ablauf drin ist? Wegen der Flohleichen


Vergiss die.

Wie schon oben steht...eher Brühe...., paar __ Schnecken welche aus den festen Algen an der Beckenwand in Kot und Bakterien umwandeln, welche die Flöhe dann Fressen können. Wenn zu viel Brühe dann kann sich eine Haut bilden, welche das ganze Luftdicht abschliest...ohne Sauerstoff können auch die Flöhe nicht leben. Schnecken helfen das ganze ein bisschen sauber zu halten. Blumendünger würde ich nicht machen.....
Pflanzen habe ich in meinem Erhaltungzuchtbecken unten als __ Bodendecker..... schon wegen dem Sauerstoff. Da will ich aber auch nix ernten.
Flache Wanne mit viel Oberfläche ist da schon Sinnvoll.


----------



## Meckes64 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo nochmal! Also dreiviertel meiner Flöhe sind nach 2 Tagen im Flohhimmel. Die Wasserflöhe lagen beim Verkäufer im Kühlschrank. Kann die Umgewöhnung an das warme Wasser Schuld sein, hab ich etwas falsch gemacht? Gefressen haben sie ja vorgestern Abend noch. Die haben sich in die Hefewolke gestürzt, als hätten sie noch nie was zu futtern bekommen. Oder liegt's doch an der roten Sorte? Soll ich den Rest lieber umsetzen?


----------



## lollo (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

genau so war es bei meinen roten Flöhen auch, waren auch die ersten die ich rot gekauft bekam. Goggle mal nach Wasserfloh, da wirst du Bilder finden wo der Floh nicht rot ist, und wie ich ihn eigentlich auch kenne, ob gekauft oder selbst getümpelt.
Ich vermute das es an der Futterumstellung liegt, dass sie sterben. Wer weiß aus welchem Land sie stammen, und in welchen Laboren sie gezüchtet wurden.


----------



## Tinky (14. Mai 2014)

Hmmm bei mir sind auch die "Roten" zu 95% nach 2 Wochen eingegangen.
Dafür kann ich nun sehr viele klitzekleine Weiße erkennen. Muss sich ja eigentlich schon um die nächste Generation handeln.
Ob das so schnell gehen kann?

Im Teich sind mir in den letzten Tagen unzählige kleine Tierchen auf der Wasseroberfläche aufgefallen.
Sehen aus wie weiße Sandkörner und "hüpfen" wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt...
kann jemand sagen was das für Tierchen sind?


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Weiße __ Frösche ???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

der Patrick schreibt wieder einen Mist. 

Es könnten Springschwänze (Collembola) sein.







.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Der Werner schreibt mal wieder keinen Mist 

Gruss Patrick 

Mal was anderes meint ihr , ich könnte die Flöhe auch im Mini Kessel züchten ?


----------



## wp-3d (14. Mai 2014)

Patrick,

kannst hier alles lesen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mal was anderes meint ihr , ich könnte die Flöhe auch im Mini Kessel züchten ?


 JA


----------



## Moonlight (14. Mai 2014)

Meine Güte ... Ihr macht ein Gewese um die Viecher ... man könnte meinen Ihr wollt Koi züchten und keine Wasserflöhe.

Bei mir läuft das seit letztes Jahr von alleine. Außer Hefe zugeben, mache ich an dem Regenfass absolut gar nichts.

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (14. Mai 2014)

Das sind die kleinen Dinger....Leben offensichtlich auch an Land (weiße Punkte auf dem Stein) kommt man ihnen zu nahe hüpfen sie weg


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Ja toller link ,bin wieder etwas schlauer ,aber ich meine mit der Pflanzenkombi und der Hefe der Flöhe und und und ......

Nicht das ich das Becken alle 2 Tage reinigen muss ,weil irgend welche Pflanzen absterben ( gefressen werden) oder Ich den Flöhen damit keinen Gefallen tue das ich sie zur Seerose stelle oder umgekehrt 

Ich meine das der Kessel optimal steht zur Flohzucht 
Sonne von 9 Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr (wenn sie da ist)

Ich werde es mal versuchen wenn nichts dagegen spricht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2014)

Springschwänze (Collembola) währe auch mein Tipp. Die gibt es überall. Foto ist aber nicht genau zu erkennen.


@Patrik 
In deinem Kessel würde ich aber nix mit Hefe veranstallten......einfach aus deiner Zucht animpfen und abwarten.


----------



## Tinky (14. Mai 2014)

Stimmt....sieht aus wie weiße Wasserkugelspringer.... Danke für das Video!


----------



## Tinky (28. Mai 2014)

Habe in den letzten Tagen jeden 2. tag "ernten" können 
Die Wasserflöhe vermehren sich wie "Sau"...toll!
Das Wasser in Ihrem Behältnis stinkt mittlerweile doch etwas strenger...macht Ihr auch mal Wasserwechsel?
Nachdem ich die geernteten Flöhe in den Teich gegeben habe sehe ich sie nicht mehr...sind ja auch relativ klein!
Kippt ihr die Flöhe einfach in das Teichwasser oder macht man das besser so wie bei den Fischen...sie also langsam an die Umgebungstemperatur gewöhnen und nach- und nach Teichwasser dazugeben um sie nicht zu "schocken"...


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

Einfach reinkippen. 
Ich kippe die aus dem Plastikbeutel ins Aquarium. Das Wasser im Aquarium hat 25°C, die Beutel 15°C....kein Problem


----------



## olli74 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Wasserflöhe!

Ich habe dieses Jahr in unseren Pool von meinem Nachbar ein paar Flöhe eingesetzt. Das Wasser war richtig trüb. Binnen kurzer Zeit wurde das Wasser klar und die Flöhe vermehrten sich schön. Zu meiner Freude kann ich nun langsam mit dem ernten beginnen.
Meine Mädels finden meine Idee mit dem Pool nicht so schön. Wie wollen jetzt nicht mehr Baden gehen.

Schönen Abend und schönen Feiertag


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Mai 2014)

Hi, Olli74
den Fischen wird's schmecken!
Deinen Mädels....
Schönen Feiertag
Goldkäferchen


----------



## olli74 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 

ja meine 2 Mädels trauen sich jetzt nicht mehr ins Wasser. 
Die Flöhe könnten sie ja beißen. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tinky (5. Juni 2014)

Mist alle eingegangen!
Das Wasser in meinem Behältnis war wohl nun zuuuu stinkig. Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen quasi täglich ernten konnte und das Wasser rot vor lauter Flöhen war sind von einem- auf den anderen Tag nur noch weiße Kadaver im Bottich...und extrem stinkendes Wasser....
neuer Anlauf also!


----------



## SKIPPI (5. Juni 2014)

Funktioniert das auch, wenn ein Deckel auf der Regentonne ist?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

Nein, die brauchen schon Licht. 
EinPlexglas könnte da helfen.  
Die fressen übrigens Algen, befor sie gefressen werden und dann in den Teich gesch... werden. 

Sind aber wirklich nützliches Fischfutter und eine Überlegung wert, zumal Du Deine Fische sicher füttern wirst zumindest solange, bis genug da ist, das die Fische sich alleine versorgen können.


----------



## SKIPPI (5. Juni 2014)

Plexiglas..hm...Vielleicht find ich irgendwo ein altes Fenster. Das sollte ja auch gehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Das Wasser in meinem Behältnis war wohl nun zuuuu stinkig.


 
Vielleicht zu warm geworden.


----------



## Tinky (10. Juni 2014)

Mache nun öfter mal einen Teilwasserwechsel.
Die Population hat sich von alleine wieder erholt nachdem ich das Wasser KOMPLETT getauscht habe.
Da müssen wohl noch einige Eier oder sonstwas in der Erde verblieben sein.
Jetzt "lebt" der Bottich wieder und ich kann in 2-3 Tagen sicher abschöpfen.
Leider hat es wohl auch eine Mücke geschafft Ihre Larven da reinzubekommen...


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)

Was machen eure Wasserflöhe?

Habt ihr welche über den Winter bekommen?

Aus meinen langjährigen Zuchtansatz konnte ich wieder einige ziehen die nun draußen die Regentonne bevölkern.
Hier mal ein Bild von der Fensterbank.


----------



## Tinky (15. Mai 2015)

Moin,
ich habe im Frühjahr neu begonnen. Habe eine einfache Plastikbox(durchsichtig) auf die Terrasse gestellt und die mit Teichwasser und ein paar Algen/ Pflanzen bestückt... nach jetzt ca. 4 Wochen wuseln im Bottich hunderte Flöhe durchs Wasser. Füttere durch täglichen Teilwasserwechsel und ganz vorsichtig mit Hefe. "Ernte" jeden Tag ein Glas voll und setze sie in den Teich -dabei frage ich mich ob das überhaupt einen wahrnehmbaren Effekt haben wird für das Teichwasser dank Filter und UVC. Habe die Hoffnung, dass einige Flöhe in den Pflanzzonen verweilen und sich dort vermehren und fleissig futtern...
Gruß Bastian


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2015)

Moin Totto , 
das sieht ja gut aus,ich habe schon das erste mal mit denen Füttern können.

War ganz erstaund, das meine Regentonne plötzlich von Wasserflöhen Explodierte,

obwohl über Winter nur 5 cm Wasser in der Tonne waren , und die noch zu Eis gefroren waren.


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

habe den Winter über das Wasser in der Tonne belassen. Die Flöhe haben sich gut vermehrt.
Der einzigste Nachteil sind die sich gebildeten Fadenalgen.


----------



## Tinky (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
mal eine Frage zu den Wasserflöhen:
Die vermehren sich bei mir ganz gut - denke ich!
Habe Sie in einem Plastikbottich auf der Terasse und entnehme täglich eine Gieskanne "Flohwasser" und ersetze es durch Teichwasser. Dabei kippe ich jedes Mal zahlreiche Flöhe in den Teich. Was mir auffällt: Im Flohbecken "sammeln" sind die Flöhe meist komplett an einer Stelle. Sie bilden quasi einen "Schwarm" aus hunderten Flöhen. Ist das bei Euch auch so?? Ich muss immer aufpassen nicht den ganzen Schwarm abzuschöpfen beim Wasserwechsel. Der Standort wechselt täglich...aber ich wundere mich eben, dass die sich scheinbar immer zusammenrotten 

LG


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2015)

Dieses Schwarm verhalten ist normal.


----------



## Tinky (4. Juli 2015)

Aha ok- dachte schon das wäre etwas für Frank Schätzing!


----------



## lollo (4. Juli 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Die vermehren sich bei mir ganz gut - denke ich!


Hallo,

wenn du sie gut fütterst, dann klappt es auch mit der Vermehrung.


----------



## Maege87 (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
Klinke mich hier auch mal ein. Habe von euren Zuchterfolgen gelesen und wollte mal fragen ob ich Wasserflöhe im Pflanzenteich erfolgreich ansiedeln könnte um der Wassertrübung entgegen zu wirken oder würden die via Bachlauf alle in den Fischteich geschwemmt? Strömung im Pflanzenteich ist sehr schwach aberim Bach hätten sie keine Chance denke ich mal. 
Schwimmen die Tierchen geziehlt oder hüpfen sie wild umher und währen fruher oder später nur Fischfutter?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

Versuche es im Aquarienladen kostet eine Tüte 2-3 Euro.


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Versuche es im Aquarienladen kostet eine Tüte 2-3 Euro.


man, ist der Laden auch gleichzeitig eine Apotheke?  
Ich bezahle bei Fressnapf für den Schlauch 1,40 €.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

......habe lange keine mehr gekauft


----------



## Tinky (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch wieder eine Mini- Zucht angesetzt.
Drei Beutel für zusammen 5€ gekauft in der Zoohandlung einer großen Kette  - die mit dem gelben Hund.
Beim unabhängigen Zoohaus sollte einer schon 3 Euro kosten.
Aber gut letztlich auch nicht so entscheidend, da - je nach Beckengröße  - ja ein Beutel zum Start reichen sollte.
Ich habe dieses Jahr ´keinen Sprudler im Einsatz...einfach einen ca. 40l Behälter mit etwas Pflanzen, Sand und 2 Wasserschnecken.
Die __ Schnecken haben quasi sofort Ihre Eigelege an der Wand verteilt (mind. 10 Stk.)
Ich füttere mit gaaaanz wenig gelöster Hefe. Alle 2 Tage wechsele ich ca. 50% des Wassers (2 große Giesskannen).
Das kippe ich vorsichtig in den Teich. Dabei werden unzählige Flöhe in den Teich eingebracht. Im Gegenzug nehme ich 2 Kannen "frisches" Teichwasser und lasse es langsam von oben in den Behälter plätschern. Wirbele also alles ordentlich durch.
Bislang vermehren sich die Flöhe prächtig. mal sehen was passiert wenn die Temperaturen über einen längeren Zeitraum um die 30 Grad liegen. Dann werde ich wohl täglich frisches Wasser zuführen.
Wie dich sich im Teich halten kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich kippe sie so weit wie möglich von der Pumpe entfernt in den Teich in der Hoffnung, dass sie nicht im CS2 landen.
Ob es einen spürbaren Effekt hat kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.... mir macht es auf jeden Fall Spass  das ist doch auch schon Mal etwas!


----------



## lollo (9. Juni 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ......habe lange keine mehr gekauft


Hallo,
ich mache das auch nur ein mal im Jahr zur Anzucht, wobei ich festgestellt habe, die mehr rötlichen Flöhe (wohl mit Blut gezogen) gehen in meiner Tonne nicht so gut.
Bei mir gibt es auch aufgelöste Hefe.



Tinky schrieb:


> Drei Beutel für zusammen 5€ gekauft


haste mal gezählt ob da 23 Stck. lebende Flöhe zusammen kamen?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2016)

So  ein Bild habe ich auch


Wenn Frank das gebrauchen kann darf er die Bilder gerne im Lexikon verwursten....da ist das Tier noch nicht und alle mit grünen Teichwasser können es gebrauchen.

Geht aber auch geringfügig besser

        

Anbei auch das jetzt bestimmt schon 4 Jahre bewohnten Biotop auf der Fensterbank. So kann ich meine Regentonne jedes Jahr animpfen.


----------



## domserv (21. Okt. 2016)

Daphnia magna ode Daphnia pulex? Schöne Bilder. Ich liebe diese Tierchen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2016)

Im Handel wird gesagt, findet man vor allem _Daphnia_ Pulex. Da meine aus einem Tütchen stammen und ich auch noch nie Tiere von von fast 6mm hatte wird es wohl der sein.

Ich kenne noch einen Burggraben wo die Wasserflöhe auch größer sind......bin immer am Überlegen ob ich da nicht noch mal, wie als Kind tümpeln gehen sollte, nur für eine andere Sorte.
Daphnia magna soll ja etwas mehr wärme brauchen, bzw ab können.......

Gibt aber wohl so 450 Sorten welche als Wasserflöhe bezeichnet werden. 

Ach, das Daphnia ein drittel mehr Gene haben als Menschen und wohl die höchste Anzahl im Tierreich ist auch Witzig. Die Eier überleben ewig lange im Schlamm, wenn die eingebettet sind. (Gibt welche im Bodense aus 40 Jahre alten Schichten welche noch schlüpfen.)

Andere behaupten, dass die Eier auch schon mal mit dem Staub im Wind in den nächsten Teich wandern.....
Fakt ist das sie selbstbefruchtend lebende Junge bekommen können und wenn sein muss auch Dauereier .


----------



## lollo (22. Okt. 2016)

Moin,

meine Zucht des japanischem Wasserfloh in meiner Tonne war dieses Jahr gar nicht erfolgreich.
Ja, und beim Tümpeln war es auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei was ich gefunden hatte.
Die japanischen sind so rot, dass ich schon glaube diese werden mit Blut als Futter gezüchtet,
da mögen sie meine Hefe nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> meine Zucht des japanischem Wasserfloh in meiner Tonne war dieses Jahr gar nicht erfolgreich.


Zu viel warm kalt


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine hochschwangere Garnele in meinen Wasserfloh Daueransatz ohne Technik gesetzt, so nebenbei wollen sich die Garnelen bei mir nicht vermehren in den Aquarien. Davon sind jetzt drei Garnelen in dem Ansatz......Mal schauen ob sich da noch was mit weitere Vermehrung ergibt.


----------



## lollo (23. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zu viel warm kalt



Hallo,

glaub ich eher nicht, denn Schwankungen gibts ja eh immer. Ich meine es liegt an der Sorte von Wasserflöhen, mit anderen Sorten
hatte ich das Problem nicht. Dieses Jahr konnte ich aber nur den japanischen Wasserfloh, der intensiv rot war, im Fressnapf erhalten,
und da hat meine Hefe nicht zur Vermehrung beigetragen.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Okt. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr konnte ich aber nur den japanischen Wasserfloh, der intensiv rot war, im Fressnapf erhalten,
> und da hat meine Hefe nicht zur Vermehrung beigetragen.


 Allgemein heißt es das der Japaner nicht so empfindlich ist aber eben auch viel kleiner.
Hier habe ich mal was zu dem gefunden. Futter ist da auch Hefe angegeben.....kein Frischwasser steht da. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern die schon mal angeboten gesehen zu haben. Ich habe aber auch seit Jahren meinen Daueransatz und schaue nicht mehr nach Lebendfutter.
http://www.rasbora.de/Tipps_und_Kniffe/Japanische_Wasserflohe/japanische_wasserflohe.html


----------



## domserv (23. Okt. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Im Handel wird gesagt, findet man vor allem _Daphnia_ Pulex. Da meine aus einem Tütchen stammen und ich auch noch nie Tiere von von fast 6mm hatte wird es wohl der sein.
> 
> Ich kenne noch einen Burggraben wo die Wasserflöhe auch größer sind......bin immer am Überlegen ob ich da nicht noch mal, wie als Kind tümpeln gehen sollte, nur für eine andere Sorte.
> Daphnia magna soll ja etwas mehr wärme brauchen, bzw ab können.......
> ...



Sind fast alles nur Weibchen, die sich mit "Jungfernzeugung = Parthenogenese" vermehren. Nur die Dauereier überleben lange im Schlamm etc. Diese müssen allerdings von den wenigen männlichen Tieren befruchtet werden. Dauereier werden auch nur gebildet, wenn es absolut nötig ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Dez. 2018)

Das Becken für die Wasserflöohe hat sich ganz nett entwickelt.
Gar nicht so einfach ein vernünftiges Bild mit Wasserflöhen hin zu bekommen.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Jan. 2019)

Hei, Moina hab ich Jahrelang in Flaschen auf der Fensterbank gezogen...Backup hab ich auch immernoch so...
Weil sie aber in Eimern draußen viel freudiger vermehren, hab ich davon einige rumstehen..zb. meinen Lotuseimer...da hüpft es im Gewächshaus auch den ganzen Winter durch. 
Getrocknete Brennesseln funktionieren bedeutend besser als Hefeaufschlämmung.
Letztere nietet auch gerne mal einen Eimer um. Braucht kein Mensch...
Wenns warm ist, hänge ich auf 20 Literschonmal einen ganzen Ast Brennessel rein...das wird dann matschig und düngt den ganzen Pott. Ich muß nur immer ernten..einfach mit dem Becher abschöpfen über ein Artemiasieb absieben und den Eimer wieder mit Regenwasser auffüllen, sozusagen schonmal Wasserwechsel...
Das funktioniert auch mit den Wasserflöhen gut.
Daphina Magna such ich schon lange..wenn jemand welche hat, wär ich nicht abgeneigt...Das ist ein perfektes Dauerfutter für meine Fische, die nur Lebendfutter fressen..die adulten Flöhe passen nicht ins Mäulchen, aber die Jungen von denen...perfekt
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2019)

Daphina Magna?.. kann ich dir nicht sagen was für eine Sorte ich habe, kannst aber gerne bekommen. Dürfte aus einem Futterbeutel vor Jahren mal gekommen sein.
Ob man die zusammen mit Moina halten kann ?
Ich fütter meine Wasserflöhe in der Erhaltungszucht garnicht. Filterloses Becken mit Garnelen, __ Schnecken und viellen Algen.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Jan. 2019)

Hei...wenn brauch ich nur die großen..sonst hab ich schon Daphina Pulex, stand auf dem Tütchen drauf, Moina und große Moina. Letztere sind sehr robust und vermehrungsfreudig...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2019)

Ha, Becken war ohne Flöhe für fast ein halbes Jahr......habe irgendwie nicht aufgepast.
Ist dann komplett zu grünem Wasser geworden....habe mit dem Wasser noch ein paar Eimer angeimpft....will ja noch mal wieder neue besorgen.

Und heute sehe ich an der Scheibe wieder einige Wasserflöhe.


----------



## lollo (31. Mai 2019)

Moin,

in meiner 80 Liter Tonne, habe ich trotz zufrieren der Tonne, jedes Jahr aufs neue Wasserflöhe.
Dieses Jahr haben sich extrem Fadenalgen gebildet, ist nicht so prickelnd zum fangen.


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Mai 2019)

Hei..in einem Eimer, der im Gewächshaus stand, haben sich auch dicke, grüne glitschige Fadenalgen gebildet. Jetzt steht ein Bambusstab drin und alle paar tage rühr ich drin rum und wickel die auf, wenn neue da sind..vielleicht lassen die Algen sich ja so entfernen? Im Mom sieht es gut aus...keine Beute beim Rühren...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Und heute sehe ich an der Scheibe wieder einige Wasserflöhe.


Das war am 20.Mai.

....der Sommer hat sie erst mal wieder entfernt.....zu heiß als ich im Urlaub war


----------

